# 2012 Beetle on FK Streetlines :D



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

For your lust only  View with caution!
Before:








After:

















Courtesy of O'Steen VW in Jacksonville, Fl Ed and Sam  Thanks guys!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet.

Bill


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm the only one I know of in my area... Or at all with coils... Sure I'm the only one, but if no pics it didn't happen 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809572,-81.580575


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:heart:


----------



## Brian2001MK4 (Feb 18, 2012)

hows that ride compared to the brand new stock suspension?


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

You feel more but not uncomfortably... Taking corners is a dream again... Came back to a beetle after 4 years in quattro.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809659,-81.580787


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

This...



Brian2001MK4 said:


> How's that ride compared to the brand new stock suspension?


And what part numbers are they? I can't figure out which ones are compatible with the Beetle.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

misterwes said:


> I'm the only one I know of in my area... Or at all with coils... Sure I'm the only one, but if no pics it didn't happen
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809572,-81.580575


Not quite the first. Been on coils since October. Car looks good. Tint and lowering the car sure makes the look.

Here are the pics.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469754-2012-vw-beetle-modification-thread


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

OTAMYWY said:


> Not quite the first. Been on coils since October. Car looks good. Tint and lowering the car sure makes the look.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469754-2012-vw-beetle-modification-thread


Yeah I saw that one ... Yeah I know I'm rocking the fish bowl, trying to find a decent price for tint. 20% on the way!

As for the part number, ECS has them. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Suspension/Coilovers/ES1905505/ 
There are others, and from my understanding any Mk6 coils will work. It's a mk6 chasis anyway


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809663,-81.580700


----------

